# Looking for first motorhome need negotiating advice



## Chunn48

We decided to purchase a good clean well maintained pusher recently.  While I have never bought one I was in on my father buying two new Dutch Star coaches. I know what he paid I know what he had when he traded first in on second and I know what he got for his trade. I now have spent three weekends on the road looking at 50k to 75k dealer priced coaches. All of these coaches are not well maintained and are filthy inside and out, they are really 30k to 45k units. I upped my budget to 100k but the problem I have is knowing if they traded for a coach they will give less than NADA low retail with no options factored in. They then price it really close to high retail with all options selected. I understand they have overhead and have to make money but I also know that they have way more than 5k markup in each coach, which is about what they try to tell me. Has anyone else delt with this and how do you get past this hurdle to get a quality coach at a reasonable price? I am not going to pay 100k for a coach that is 10 years old and sold for 135k to 150k new.


----------



## C Nash

You just have to decide what "YOU" would give for a RV and offer them.  All they can say is no but leave.  They may call.  I would start at a lower price than I was willing to pay.


----------



## Cockatiellady

Help in deciding to buy or not buy.  I am a 70 year old woman that will travel with someone the same age.  We travel to bird shows averaging 600 miles one way. We attend maybe 3 or 4 a year may go more with an RV.  Do you think I am completely out of my mind to even think about one at my age?  Or should I just stick with my Town and Country and rent a hotel as we have been doing??   If you think we as woman can do this what year and make as reliable?  Cannot afford a new one.


----------



## C Nash

What size are you thinking about?   What is your budget?   Have you ever driven a truck/ motorhome?  I have seen a lot of women driving and camping in Motorhomes.  Will you save money by going the rv route?   At 3 or 4 a year no IMO.   Rving is just something you need to enjoy and not think about saving money.  Memories are priceless.   You meet a lot of great people rving while getting to see a lot of sights.  We have a holiday Rambler MH that has served us well.   Look visit shows and lots and do what you are doing here.  Ask questions.   Only you can answer if it's right for you.  Me, I say go for it.  We are 75 and still enjoying.


----------



## luv2travel

Use online resources to get a base price for the value of a given RV. For example - the year, mileage, and condition. If it has any additional features that can increase the price. If it has damage to the body or interior it can decrease price. Be confident as a buyer and even if you really, really want it, be ready to walk away. Don't be shy about putting a price out there to see if they take it. If they do great, if they don't, they may counteroffer. Some dealerships/individuals are firm on the price but you won't know unless you ask. Sometimes, they will accept lower to get it sold rather than waiting for another buyer.


----------

